# KlimAir two way or Gibbs/Petzle one way flipline adjusters



## Bakes5 (Jun 9, 2006)

What are y'all thoughts on the Klimair flipline adjuster? How do they compare to the petzle micrograb? I understand the 2 way vs 1 way adjustment issue, I am more wondering how many of y'all are using the Kimair and what your thoughts are

Thanks

Bakes


----------



## lawmart (Jun 9, 2006)

I picked up one last week have only climbed on it 4-5 times, at first i could not get it to grab my rope , it takes a little getting use to. 

You need two hands to adjust it ,back and forth,and some times to make it lock/grab the rope, since the micro grab you only need one hand to adjust it and that was the beauty of it. I think it will pay of price wise, since it will out last the prussic that has to be replaced every year to year1/2 .
i give it a 6.5 out of 10 for fuctionalbility ? , 10 /10 for durability, micro grab 9.5/10 and 10/10 respectively.

Lawmart


----------



## Ekka (Jun 9, 2006)

I just had a look and think it would suck.

One of the biggest advantages of the normal ones is the one handed use. Especially when pulling in on the flipline. Looks like this one would grab the rope on pulling in, that would seriously suck.

I'd give it a wide berth.


----------



## gumneck (Feb 20, 2007)

Any more thoughts on this? How about anyone using with a wirecore?

Tks
Tom


----------



## treemendous (Feb 25, 2007)

*wirecore 2-way*

I have a double ended [two snaps] 5/8 16' wirecore flipline and a wirecore prussik on a swivel. 

I can use both ends at once, clip, unclip and do short rappels with it. Good cut protection. It's sold at Pacific Arborist supplies and It works great for me. I carry a braided 5' fall arrest type flipline to safety with a full wrap on smaller tops as the wirecore is too stiff for that.

Anyway, I use prussiks for everything instead of the rope grabs which stay in the bin now, I like the increased surface area being used.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Feb 26, 2007)

I used a Grillon for several years before the schwabish came out. Once I used an advanced hitch the Grillon got left in the box.

You can do back to back hitches and for Tom D's bidirectional flipline (DIDA?)

Since I use a narrow Dia. double-braid with witches, I can retire the hitch cord 2-3 times a year for a several dollars. Just by bulk rope online.


----------



## adam (Mar 15, 2007)

I've bought Klimair recently and already don't like it. If accidentally pressed against the trunk it just let go. I attached it with a sling to my Dring, because with just a biner it's kinda hard to adjust (needs two hands), further from the belt is easier to reach but also easier to press against the trunk. If anybody is interested I could post some pictures to explain it better. I used prussik on 3splice attached to Dring with a sviwel before and I'm thinking about using it again or switching to some DEDA system (I like it simple, it has to be simple deda for simple guy, I'm working on it).


----------



## SRT-Tech (Mar 16, 2007)

treemendous said:


> Anyway, I use prussiks for everything instead of the rope grabs which stay in the bin now, I like the increased surface area being used.



Ditto, love my prussick flipline adjuster, with a Fixe micropulley, on my Yale 5/8"s wirecore flipline. Its double ended/snaps, makes bypassing limbs a lot faster...


----------



## NickfromWI (Mar 16, 2007)

Forget the metal bits....use a prusik or other appropriate friction hitch!

love
nick


----------



## CraneOp1 (Mar 17, 2007)

*Reply to gumneck*

I use a microcender w/spring loaded pin for quick application & removal of my flip lines, however I mostly climb and do removals w/10' x 1/2" wire core if I need anything bigger I just tie a snap to a piece of 1/2" rope and the sky is the limit.


----------

